# Sin in movies and television



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

In light of a recent thread concerning whether or not watching movies with sinful content causes a Christian to sin, I have a question. Lately I have had such a hunger for the word of God and for godliness, and when I hear cursing on television or see something sinful depicted, I become angry at the sin and feel ashamed that my family would support it by allowing the program to be on in our home (even though I don't watch hardly any TV myself; it's usually the parents or siblings). It causes me serious discomfort because I don't want to grieve the Holy Spirit in any way and I don't know if my family grieves the Holy Spirit by the actions I've described already.

So, are there any questions I can ask myself or any tests I can judge myself by to see if I have brought a standard upon myself and family that Scripture does not warrant? I consider Philippians 4:8, 9 and think that, yeah, I _should_ feel ashamed for supporting any sort of sin via watching certain programs, but in hearing that we ourselves do not sin when we are only by-standers to such sins makes me second-guess myself because many of you are very wise and much more godly than I. Anyway, what is the balance you find in not watching a certain program and being willing to put up with the sin depicted therein? 

Thank you.


----------



## DonP (Jul 17, 2009)

1 Tim 5:22 nor share in other people's sins; keep yourself pure. NKJV

Eph 5:6- Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of these things the wrath of God comes upon the sons of disobedience. 7 Therefore do not be partakers with them. NKJV

Rom 1:32 who, knowing the righteous judgment of God, that those who practice such things are deserving of death, not only do the same but also approve of those who practice them. NKJV

Eph 5:11- And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather expose them. 12 For it is shameful even to speak of those things which are done by them in secret. NKJV

John 15:18 "If the world hates you, you know that it has hated Me before it hated you. 19 "If you were of the world, the world would love its own; but because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you.
NASB


I think you are fine. More should have such a sensitive conscience before God. Coram Deo and for me I also add Coram Angelicus


----------



## dr_parsley (Jul 17, 2009)

When I first became a Christian my aversion to TV immediately became so strong it became a bit of a phobia. For instance, if I went round to someone's house I found it very difficult to be in the same room when the stand-by light was on in case it came on suddenly! I consider it was a God-inspired phobia that did me good by not exposing me to the flood of the world coming out of those screens.

I don't have a phobia now, but I would not have a TV, not under any circumstances. My wife is fine with not having one, but she does like to watch something sometimes, so we sometimes watch healthy DVDs - mostly good documentaries or harmless things from the 50s (I love the old Outer Limits for example). Watching (modern) TV washes your brain in the filth of absolute worldliness. The attitudes of 'Friends' become ordinary in your family's mind; the consumerism that is presented as the ideal; the idea that everyone should have what they want, whether that means the types of sex you desire, or the leisure time or the respect or the 'goods'. It's totally insidious and unstoppable if you expose yourself to it.

If you are the head of the family you mention, then if you feel strongly enough about it you have to make a judgment call and decide. If you're not the head of the family, then you could make your discomfort known and then not be in the room where the TV is on. I think you shouldn't start preaching to your family (unless you're the head of it) any further than once stating your discomfort and the reasons for it. But you have to follow your conscience, that's why God gave it to you.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you, I wasn't sure if I was just being totally off base. And no, I am not the head of the house. I am only 19 and have expressed my disgust with some of the programs my little sisters watch on the Disney channel (for example) and, while my mom and step-dad "agree," the girls still often watch the shows without any sort of trouble. It is heartbreaking to me.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 17, 2009)

Andrew, I don't mean to be harsh, because its is clear (from this and past posts) that you really care about your step sisters and I really appreciate that. However, I think that its important for you to remember that you are not their parent and that their parents are the ones ultimately responsible for them. I struggled with this as a teen, because I really disapproved of some of the actions my parents took with one of my brothers. In hindsight, I can see that I wasn't as wise as I thought I was and that there are other factors at work. I still think that some of what they did wasn't the best - but that doesn't matter, because I'm not the parent. When I have my own kids, I can raise them as I (and my husband) see fit. But I didn't need to be challenging my parents authority. (I'm not saying you're doing this at the moment...this was just my experience)

Just some friendly advice. You really don't want to put yourself between your sisters and your parents or try to assume authority that isn't yours. I think the most you should do is speak to them privately of your concerns and then let the decision be up to them and say no more about it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 17, 2009)

I would say that you should have no problem airing your opinion, especially when these sorts of programs are simply a cavalcade of how-to-sin. However, it is true that it must be done within the confines of respecting your parents' authority. This means a lot of work on your part: would you be willing to spend time with younger siblings in alternative activities that do not fill their minds with filth? When they want to watch something on TV, would you be willing to take them out to play catch instead?


----------



## buggy (Jul 17, 2009)

Once I went to a movie with my friends (none of which are Evangelical believers) - and they watched a horror movie. Well, the movie itself has a VERY unbiblical concept of hell. Hollywood loves talking about Satan and his demons dragging people to hell, but we know that Scripture says God is the final judge of all creation. 

I would look at the _overall, general theme_ of whatever movie or TV show that is. As for myself though I hardly watch TV (except the news) or watch movies.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 17, 2009)

I think dr parsley got it about right, in saying:

_If you are the head of the family you mention, then if you feel strongly enough about it you have to make a judgment call and decide. If you're not the head of the family, then you could make your discomfort known and then not be in the room where the TV is on. I think you shouldn't start preaching to your family (unless you're the head of it) any further than once stating your discomfort and the reasons for it. But you have to follow your conscience, that's why God gave it to you._

It's true, in some situations for family peace one can't do much more than simply stay away from the TV personally -even that can be more problematic than it sounds of course- but don't ever risk blunting your conscience by going along with watching what you know is ungodly. It's all too easy to get acclimatised. I feel thankful on your behalf that you have such a sensitive discernment. Keep it sharpened, be salt and light in your age-group!


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 17, 2009)

You are wise to protect yourself -- we yanked the cable some time ago and go to maybe one movie a year.

I do want to echo the concern that you may need to chill where your sisters are concerned. Maybe the best thing to do is ask questions -- what do you like about this? Do you like it when girls are presented as ....? I think what's especially difficult about Disney is that many young'uns see it as what should be normal, "if only ..."


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 17, 2009)

> I would say that you should have no problem airing your opinion, especially when these sorts of programs are simply a cavalcade of how-to-sin.



I have to disagree with you. Young adults living in their parents home need to be cautious about "airing opinions." Do it once and then respect their authority. Continuing to bring up the subject isn't respectful - nor is it likely to change anyone's minds. 

As I'm sure the PB knows, I'm all about airing opinions. But from personal experience I can tell you that challenging your parents authority over your siblings (even if you're taking a more "conservative" or "pious" path than you think they are) is unwise.

Edit: Certinaly follow your convictions as far as your own viewing habits. And who knows, if you are engaged in fun activities (rather than watching tv) your sisters may want to join you.


----------



## dbh (Jul 17, 2009)

Keep thy heart with all diligence, for out of it are the issues of life - Proverbs 4.23
We can't be too careful in this sensual age. Even the experienced and tried Martyn Lloyd-Jones admitted late in life that he walked down city sidewalks looking strait ahead because of what was displayed in shop windows. And that was over 40 years ago when he said that! I've tried to make this my practice as well, wherever temptation lurks. "Let thine eyes look right on, and let thine eyelids look straight before thee" But we must remember we can't force our conscience on any one else. Lead by example and be patient with others, while not halting to give a word in due season to the willing hearer.


----------



## William Price (Jul 17, 2009)

I have cable at my home. I no longer watch it. I live with my Mom and she watches TV. I spend my time studying and on the Internet, which can be just as bad as TV. 

We must discern what we allow in ourselves. Since you are a young man, your best is to lead by example, and be the witness of Christ in this arena. When they ask, with godly compassion and conversation seasoned with the salt of His grace, explain this conviction and have scripture to back up what you believe. Honey draws ants faster than vinegar. Be a witness of Christ in this, and they will see it.


----------



## Gloria (Jul 17, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Thank you, I wasn't sure if I was just being totally off base. And no, I am not the head of the house. I am only 19 and have expressed my disgust with some of the programs my little sisters watch on the Disney channel (for example) and, while my mom and step-dad "agree," the girls still often watch the shows without any sort of trouble. It is heartbreaking to me.



Thanks for mentionion the Disney channel. I've seen some of the "tween" programming and I was really shocked at the way the girls are dressed and some of the behaviors and attitudes...

I have a 5 year old god daughter. I was visiting recently and she was watching "The Bratz" movie or something like that. I don't know if it's Disney, but it's not THAT different content wise from much of what's played on Disney. The content is NOT appropriate at all but she knew the words by heart. I had to divert her attention so we could turn it off...


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (Jul 17, 2009)

And pray for them, that God will soften their hearts and consciences, and open their eyes to the truth of what they are submitting themselves to when they watch such things.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 17, 2009)

While there certainly are many movies that 'promote' sin and/or are totally irresponsible, many movies that feature people sinning -- even those which feature quite a bit of it -- lack this intent, such as those which use 'sinful content' in a cautionary vein or as a deterrent. Other movies, such as biographies, historical dramas, etc., are just trying to be honest and accurate. 

And there is, I think, a responsibility in being honest and accurate here: I often feel that showing violence, for instance, without the _real-life effects_ of such violence (blood, gore, pain, suffering -- things that are hard to watch) -- trying to _mask_ the truly horrific realities of such behavior -- is far more irresponsible than to actually show it. Violence _should_ be difficult to watch. The typical Hollywood movie that features men getting shot and just falling down dead, very quickly and cleanly, sort of sends the message that violence isn't all that serious, like it is kind of a joke.


----------



## Sven (Jul 17, 2009)

I have to take issue with Dr. Parsley and his use of the word "harmless." That is such a subjective term. It seems like Dr. Parsley is saying that if the show is moral and there is no swearing, violence, etc., and it is educational then it is harmless. The 50's and the shows that were aired during that period were not harmless. In fact, history shows that the Christ-less morality of the 50's did great harm. Documentaries are always excused as good shows to watch, but every film maker who makes a documentary has an agenda, and many documentaries have an anti-christian agenda. Let's not perpetuate the myth of neutrality. The perspective we need to have is that TV in and of itself is a good thing, but it is a powerful tool, and in the hands of the wrong people can do great harm. Those who watch TV are highly influenced by what they see, it is important that Christains learn to watch TV responsibly and critically. Everything that they watch, even "Christian" shows, must be watched in the light of the Word of God. Whatever is contrary to the Word of God must be rejected. "Therefore I esteem all thy precepts concerning all things to be right; and I hate every false way." Ps. 119:128


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd come down on the side of of avoiding the sinful content to the extent possible, but being ever aware of the fact that you must honor your parents.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. I appreciate your insights.


----------



## dr_parsley (Jul 17, 2009)

Sven said:


> I have to take issue with Dr. Parsley and his use of the word "harmless." That is such a subjective term. It seems like Dr. Parsley is saying that if the show is moral and there is no swearing, violence, etc., and it is educational then it is harmless. The 50's and the shows that were aired during that period were not harmless. In fact, history shows that the Christ-less morality of the 50's did great harm. Documentaries are always excused as good shows to watch, but every film maker who makes a documentary has an agenda, and many documentaries have an anti-christian agenda. Let's not perpetuate the myth of neutrality. The perspective we need to have is that TV in and of itself is a good thing, but it is a powerful tool, and in the hands of the wrong people can do great harm. Those who watch TV are highly influenced by what they see, it is important that Christains learn to watch TV responsibly and critically. Everything that they watch, even "Christian" shows, must be watched in the light of the Word of God. Whatever is contrary to the Word of God must be rejected. "Therefore I esteem all thy precepts concerning all things to be right; and I hate every false way." Ps. 119:128



You're right, I should have said "relatively harmless". The same goes for, say, reading your average internet news page, or talking with your neighbour, or reading the PB. Your advice should be followed doing all those things. I'm just struck by some shows (I've only seen the Outer Limits and listened to an old time radio show called "X minus one") where the characters really have integrity and faithfulness. Of course Jesus isn't mentioned, but the difference in those shows and modern ones is absolutely enormous.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 17, 2009)

buggy said:


> Once I went to a movie with my friends (none of which are Evangelical believers) - and they watched a horror movie. Well, the movie itself has a VERY unbiblical concept of hell. Hollywood loves talking about Satan and his demons dragging people to hell, but we know that Scripture says God is the final judge of all creation.
> 
> I would look at the _overall, general theme_ of whatever movie or TV show that is. As for myself though I hardly watch TV (except the news) or watch movies.



Hello Tian

Nice to see another Singaporean on the board. My wife, the Orchid Lady, hails from your country.


----------



## Andres (Jul 17, 2009)

I turned off my satellite dish about 3 months ago and haven't missed it one bit. My in-laws gave me the complete set of The Cosby Show on DVD so my wife and i watch that often. It's very funny!


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

Andres said:


> I turned off my satellite dish about 3 months ago and haven't missed it one bit. My in-laws gave me the complete set of The Cosby Show on DVD so my wife and i watch that often. It's very funny!



It's funny but it's not Theo-centric. He's just one of several main characters.


----------

